# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Calha de LED's

## Paulo Torres

Boas Pessoal!!

Já algum tempo (2 Anos) que quero montar um Nano Reef com cerca de 80/90L. Um dos grandes senãos foi sempre os custos agarrados aos salgados, tanto a nivel de material e investimento, como posteriormente os seus custos agregados a nivel de manutenção.
E um grande custo é sem duvida a iluminação que em termos de conta de EDP fica algo exurbitante.

Sou uma pessoa que adere bem à tecnologia, não fosse eu um homem da informática.

Em algumas pesquisas que fiz encontrei um site francês muito intressante com calhas já apropriadas para aquários que podemos adaptalas de forma eficiente e ao mesmo tempo simples, pelo que perdebo também são estanques.
Há pelo menos uma pessoa que já o fez no seu aquário de água doce, posteriormente posso meter aqui o link e o seu testemunho.

http://www.ampoule-leds.fr/neon-led-...res-p-685.html

http://www.ampoule-leds.fr/kit-compl...sk-p-2617.html


Vejam e digam as vossas opiniões, pois eu sou novato... Contudo parece formidável. Até lâmpadas lá para casa estou a pensar em adquirir.
É uma poupança de cerca de 80%  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Eu já tive 4 réguas de 12 000ºK de 48 leds a funcionar no meu aqua, tive de as desligar, pois os corais estavam todos castanhos, havendo alguns que tiveram lesões,portanto não te aconselho a usar, vai para as T5 que são o melhor.

----------


## Paulo Torres

> Boas
> 
> Eu já tive 4 réguas de 12 000ºK de 48 leds a funcionar no meu aqua, tive de as desligar, pois os corais estavam todos castanhos, havendo alguns que tiveram lesões,portanto não te aconselho a usar, vai para as T5 que são o melhor.


Obrigado pela tua ajuda Carlos...

Mesmo aquela calha de 144 Led não aconselhas?
Segundo o que eles dizem são apropriadas para aquários!

Já agora para um aquário de 80/90 Litros com alguns peixes e alguns corais.... Imaginando que seriam T5, Quantos Watts necessitaria? 1W por 1L?

Já agora deixo aqui o testemunho e fotos de quem já aplicou 2 destas calhas de 48 Leds cada no seu aquário de água doce e que se mostra muito satisfeito...

Mensagem do Fórum

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Há Leds e Leds!

O Foco do Pedro Ferrer está a dar muito bons resultados!

Os frags que eu lhe ofereci de duros, já têm 1 mes,mantêm as cores e estão a crescer....

----------


## Carlos Dias

> Obrigado pela tua ajuda Carlos...
> 
> 
> 
> Já agora deixo aqui o testemunho e fotos de quem já aplicou 2 destas calhas de 48 Leds cada no seu aquário de água doce e que se mostra muito satisfeito...
> 
> 
> 
> Abraço


Boas

Para água doce não sei, só estou a fazer referência á minha experiência, se esta a resultar em outros aquários ainda bem, mas convêm fazer referência ao tipo de leds que se está a utilizar, como o Pedro disse há leds e leds.

----------


## Pedro A Costa

> Boas Pessoal!!
> 
> Já algum tempo (2 Anos) que quero montar um Nano Reef com cerca de 80/90L. Um dos grandes senãos foi sempre os custos agarrados aos salgados, tanto a nivel de material e investimento, como posteriormente os seus custos agregados a nivel de manutenção.
> E um grande custo é sem duvida a iluminação que em termos de conta de EDP fica algo exurbitante.
> 
> Sou uma pessoa que adere bem à tecnologia, não fosse eu um homem da informática.
> 
> Em algumas pesquisas que fiz encontrei um site francês muito intressante com calhas já apropriadas para aquários que podemos adaptalas de forma eficiente e ao mesmo tempo simples, pelo que perdebo também são estanques.
> Há pelo menos uma pessoa que já o fez no seu aquário de água doce, posteriormente posso meter aqui o link e o seu testemunho.
> ...



Atenção a esses LED's.
Falo por experiência própria desses mesmos Led's, comprei o kit de 3 calhas onde refere que é para marine, etc. A verdade é que os meus peixes começaram a ter muitos pontos brancos e não era da água, não era da comida apenas quando experimentei desligar esses Led's é que os peixes ficaram bem, essa luz é stressante para os peixes. (mas aqui para nós dá um efeito lindo ao aquário).

Mas falo da minha experiência.

Mas se quiseres experimentar posso-te vender os meus. tem transformador e tudo. Tem é 3 Leds que não trabalham mas por 40€ vendo-te isso.

----------


## Nuno Miguel M

Olá a todos,

Paulo Torres, há novidades desta calha?

----------


## marcoferro

Bom dia a todos,
o item "iluminação" sempre vai ser muito contraditório ,
tive uma fase em que tinha muitos gastos (carro turbo para arrancadas.  :yb624: ) e acabei que nao pude dar muito  :SbRiche:  :SbRiche:  :SbRiche:  ao meu aquario
entao testei diversas lampadas, comprei HQI com menos de 6000ºk , fluorescentes Azuies nao actinicas brancas dessas usadas em casa , as normais 
com vapor de sodio  etc, bom a conclusão foi a seguinte :
existe sim lampadas que "extessam" os peixes , mas acho que isso ta diretamente relacionado a temperatura de cor mesmo e nao ao tipo de lampada , quando utilizei lampadas fluorescentes azuies normal iguais as que usamos em casa notei que peixes e alguns corais se mantiveram em perdeito estado porém , tive alguns problemas isolados com algas marrons mas nada que nao pudesse ser resolvido , enfim claro que o melhor seria usar as lampadas corretas mesmo, mas como sou completamente adepto ao DIY nem pelo custo , mas mais pela satisfação pessoal ao final de um projeto , digo a voce o seguinte , procure sempre os leds com a temperatura correta e os lumens necessarios caso contrario pode ter problemas,

bom so pra esclarecer uma coisa sobre LED´s , LED nao é uma lampada comum, sao Diodos Emissores de Luz (Light emitting diodes) , 
os LEDs são lâmpadas pequenas que se ajustam facilmente em um circuito elétrico. Mas diferentes de lâmpadas incandescentes comuns eles não têm filamentos que se queimam e não ficam muito quentes. Além disso eles são iluminados somente pelo movimento de elétrons em um material semicondutor, e duram tanto quanto um transistor padrão. (fonte HowStuffWorks - Como funcionam os LEDs)

deem uma lida nesse link , nao tem muita coisa , mas é bem interessante.

vlw gente

----------


## marcoferro

mais um link de LED´s , um pouco mais técnico.

Sistemas de Iluminação - LED - Como funciona ? - AKARI

ENJOY  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## veralucia

Bom dia ! 
Que casualidade! Ontem chegou a barra Led que encomendei e domingo com ajuda de um amigo, vamos montar no móvel do aquário.
Por enquanto è uma 100cm con 12 Led's azuis , vão se somar aos 10 T5 que ja' uso.
Vou tentar colocar as fotos e depois quando montar a barra, farei ver a diferença.
Um abraço 

vera

----------


## marcoferro

Vera desculpe a curiosidade , mas quanto pagou pela calha de LED´s ?

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Por enquanto è uma 100cm con 12 Led's azuis , vão se somar aos 10 T5 que ja' uso.


Bom dia Vera,

A calha tem bom aspecto, particularmente com o dissipador de alumínio e o espaçamento dos leds, provavelmente serão leds de 3W? E 12 x 3 = 36W <=> 72W T5  :SbOk:

----------


## veralucia

> Vera desculpe a curiosidade , mas quanto pagou pela calha de LED´s ?


estou tentando colocar a lista dos preços, mas o Pdf è muito pesado, assim que o receber de novo coloco. :Admirado: 





> Bom dia Vera,
> 
> A calha tem bom aspecto, particularmente com o dissipador de alumínio e o espaçamento dos leds, provavelmente serão leds de 3W? E 12 x 3 = 36W <=> 72W T5


Exatamente são Led's de 3W com lentes bifocais, é um amigo que começou a construir , antes fazia e faz ainda iluminação T5, T5+ Led's e iluminação Led's e agora as barras em Led's  :SbSourire: 

__________________
ciao Donato

----------


## TiagoRPereira

Boas

Estou neste momento a fazer algo paracido com leds cree de 3w cada,mas ainda estou em testes.
Estou a colocar 16 leds por cada calha de 1,50

----------


## veralucia

Bom dia  :SbSourire21: 

Vamos ver se agora consigo colocar a tabela dos preços destas barras.

----------


## marcoferro

Obrigado Vera,  :Coradoeolhos: 
bom em relação a preços, por ser ainda novidade 
nao acho que esteja tao caro assim , claro que se pensar bem elas
poderiam ser mais baratas  :yb624: 

cumps

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

entao nuvidades

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Uma nova calha fabricada na Polónia...





Reef Light T LED aquarium fixture from Reef Republic




> Reef Republic a company based out of Poland has their new reefLIGHT T series ready for the public. The reefLIGHT T series is a new LED aquarium fixture  available in three sizes: reefLight 50, 100 and 150. The lights don’t use fans but employ a heat sink system for cooling which offers a quieter LED light experience. The light points or LEDs can be mixed or matched to your liking, meaning you can either put in “white, blue, red,  or UV” if you wish to do so.  It is fully compatible with your aquarium controller like Profilux®, thanks to  the reefLINKT (mixing colors, night-day cycles, phases of the moon, the storm – emulation of different weather situations). For the T150 series, you have the option of using non CREE LEDs for $1950 or CREE LEDs for $2700 and if you are interested you’ll need to contact Reef Republic directly.
> 
> Reef Light T 150
> 
> dimensions: 150 x 40 x 8 cm
> - power: 300W
> - ekwiwalnet 3×250W HQI 14000K
> - light output: 20000 lux
> - power supply: 230V 50Hz or 110V 60Hz
> - interface: reefLINK


nas especificações exageram na equivalência... de qualquer forma, parecem ser calhas interessantes... só não tive oportunidade de converter o preço da moeda polaca para euros...

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

algem conhece quem faça calhas de leds para vender

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Eduardo, cá em Portugal penso que o Ramirezzi já tenha algumas calhas led para venda. Não sei se serão só de leds ou mistas com T5, mas provavelmente a pedido será possível...  :SbOk:

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

nao comsegi ver nada na ramirezzi

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Enganei-me no nome... afinal é Ramirezi (só com um z)...  :SbSourire2: 

A página da loja é esta...
Aquaeden

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

ok ja mandei uma msg para eles a pergumtar

----------

